# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Three positions open at Smithsonian

## Mark Wamaling

The Office of Collections Management of Smithsonian NMAAHC is looking to fill two 24-month term positions and one 16-month term position as GS9 Museum Technicians to work on rehousing, reorganizing, and preserving museum collections of furniture, medium-large objects, and 2-D paper-based collections as part of a long term strategy to make our collections storage more organized, to facilitate collections access, and to provide basic care of collections. Federal benefits are included. Apply online at USAjobs.gov
Open and Close Dates: July 19, 2019 to August 1, 2019
Vacancy Location: Landover MD
#:19R-YH-305084-DEU-NMAAHC
Open to All, 2-year term position
#: 19R-YH-305084- MPA-NMAAHC
Status Only, 2-year term position
The 16 month position is now posted as well on USAjobs.gov, reference announcement numbers 19R-YH-305094-MPA-NMAAHC and 19R-YH-305094-DEU-NMAAHC

----------

